# Terrible horsebox loading experience! :(



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

What company did you use? They generally don't have time to waste pampering a horse that doesn't want to board because they have other horses and/or other jobs to get to. 

Pressure halter is absolutely fine- if the horse knows what pressure and release is,
and so is a chain on the gums.. if used correctly.

If he was acting up and fell on his bum... so be it...

But if he was scared, he should have had more training prior to that. Were you there to see it? If so, you should have spoken up at the time.

Just my two cents.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds like a mess. Fortunately, he will recover from his experience. 

As curious as I am about what you knew about his loading experience, and whether you were present during this... It doesn't matter now.

What does matter is how you and the horse are going to get past this? 

Also, I don't have a problem encouraging an otherwise well mannered horse into a van, trailer or horse box, from behind. Sometimes they are hesitant to load.

But, it sounds like it was quickly evident that yours was not nearly ready. I would have told *you* to school him and to call again when he had a better idea of the whole situation.


----------



## BlondeRider25 (May 11, 2010)

Yeah, I completely understand they don't have the time but I've seen horses traumatised by bad loading they should have really stopped when he was not having any of it rather than continue the fight and he ended up hurting himself 

As you will guess I'm sure, I am a huge softy 

Like you say he just needed practice and trying to move him forward from behind wasn't the answer but it carried on too long.

Also the words 'I would get him on there but I dont want to hurt someone elses horse' - 'hurting' a horse should never be the way to load it IMO.

I was present, however, this horse was a lot more comfortable with his previous owner as you'd expect) & it made a lot more sense for her to help load him. I trusted her and knew she had his best interests in heart. Looking back I wish I was more forward and I think even she realised in the end that shouldn't have happened

---

Just a little edit - I don't think some of those methods were terrible if its used on the appropriate horse - I just meant for him they should have realised sooner =/


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, you can't expect a horse to want to walk up a ramp in to a dark box with no prior training.

Now he is yours, you need to work on that. It's a learning curve, and I hope he is okay in future... but if you think something is wrong and dangerous... step forward. You don't have to barge in, but you have just bought this horse so technically he is your property.


----------



## BlondeRider25 (May 11, 2010)

Of course but unfortunately I'd only met him a few times + he wasn't overly familiar with me yet - the previous owner was the one who told me a horse box would be more suitable than a trailer (he is quite big so its more stable) however, he was already loading fine into a trailer =/

Yeah of course, I realise that now but at the time I'd literally just 'done the deal' and although he may not belong to her any more she still raised him & would know how to handle it better than I tbh 

I think I've just always been around/with horses that have loaded well (only trailers) so this was a bit of a shock to me!

Thanks for your input/comments


----------

